# First Impressions of the Sinn 104 St Sa



## rockmastermike

Pre-ordered back in April and arrived this afternoon from Germany via watchbuys. I was nervous to actually get it after the wait. Would I still feel the same about it? Did I wait almost 5 months for nothing?

The things I was confident about in the beginning and still resonated with me when I opened the box and put it on:

1. 41mm across and 11.5 deep just about perfect for me. wrist shots below
2. Marketed as a Pilot's watch - but with screw down crown - WR 200 meters
3. Sinn's captive bezel, this time as a countdown instead of diving. Never had a countdown bezel before (I think)
4. Antimagnetic - okay not a lot of magnets in my life but still good to have.
5. Legibility - contrast of black and white make it easy to tell the time at a glance or at a distance where my eyes aren't super focused

The things I was up front concerned about and after reading owner's feedback:

1. SW220-1. Let's get this out of the way, I'm no movement snob, however I get the impression that unless you are in-house nor not named ETA then you are second class. I reserve judgement on this matter until a healthy time has passed and I can test power reserve and time against the USNO.
2. Syringe Hands - never tried them before and had in the past generally avoided them. I am glad to say I was wrong and they look great in person. 
3. The micro-second track - when viewing the watch to get the time it just fades into watch dial. It does not impose on the dial or stand out or distract.
4. Polished Case - not as bling as I had feared, in fact it's really nice. More of a touch of class than a blinding abomination 
5. Sapphire Crystal - seeing the first pictures a long time ago I thought this watch screamed for a nice domed acrylic crystal, ala the speedmaster, but in real life the slightly domed sapphire works beautifully. no regrets.

Last list, then onto pictures....things I learned after I put it on:

1. Matte Dial - nice change from the gloss dial of the dweller. Not saying one is better or worse, it's just good to have both.
2. So very comfortable on my wrist. Goldilocks size, enough not to be trifled with yet don't have to conscientiously guard against the walls or door frames or cabinets, etc.
3. Lume is above average, at least better then my old U1, 556 and 203

elevator speech - everyday real world watch, everyday real world comfort, everyday real word functionality and practicality at an everyday real world guilt free price.

If you've made it this far you deserve a few unboxing pictures:

Usual nice quality presentation box - one small thing though, the box has the slot for the strap changing tool, but does not come with the tool as the 104 does not have lug holes. Makes think they forgot something but in truth, they did not.


----------



## Salvo

Great watch and review
Congrats!


----------



## gr8sw

really nice!! congrats & thanks for the review & pix! :-!


----------



## rockmastermike

Thanks, guys - it was worth the wait |>


----------



## David Woo

thanks for the photos, enjoy the new piece. A brushed case and the 104 would have been perfect for me.


----------



## rockmastermike

David Woo said:


> thanks for the photos, enjoy the new piece. A brushed case and the 104 would have been perfect for me.


Thanks David - I know it's subjective but it's better than I initially thought it would be. Not trying to convince you as I had the same concern as you have and when it arrived I was/am very happy with how it looks.

or that may just be the honeymoon talking


----------



## eye.surgeon

Nice write-up...I've had mine for 3 weeks now and am very happy with it. I did change the strap as I have mentioned in a previous thread. I too like the just-right size, I tend to like the look of bigger watches like 44mm but in the real world they start to annoy me after awhile because of the bulk...this watch wears really easy/comfortable and still looks substantial. Mine is running quite fast, +8 sec/day, which is somewhat disappointing but I will see where it's at in a few months. It's not COSC I know but many cheap mechanicals run +/- 4 sec/day right out of the box and I was hoping for the same here.

Wrist shot from today...


----------



## rockmastermike

Love that strap - really dresses up the watch. Someone on another forum called the 104 a switch hitter that it can do both dress and casual equally well


----------



## H.H.Sinn

Congratulations on receiving your watch. Wear in good health, and often. Mine was out for a fine dinner tonight with my better half.
HHS


----------



## David Woo

eye.surgeon said:


> Mine is running quite fast, +8 sec/day, which is somewhat disappointing


that's not so bad, given cosc range of -4 to +6: I assume it will break in a bit after a few weeks.


----------



## David Woo

H.H.Sinn said:


> Mine was out for a fine dinner tonight with my better half.


maybe next time you can go, too.
: )


----------



## petethegreek

Got mine and I am really enjoying it. Overall I am very happy with this piece; the size and functions are just what I need and want. The countdown bezel works best for me in knowing how much time before the next meeting, etc. I would echo rockmastermike's sentiments and hope to have some photos soon...

notables:
- the day and date change exactly at midnight - pretty cool. 
- the strap is nice and thick and really compliments the watch - it's 20x20; nice departure from their tapering straps. I like it.
- the lume is better than most Sinns; above average for them.
- the dial is crisp and clean. I like the fact there are no numbers...

Great service from Watchbuys in getting the package to me despite a last minute address change...nice work


----------



## dhtjr

petethegreek said:


> Got mine and I am really enjoying it. Overall I am very happy with this piece; the size and functions are just what I need and want. The countdown bezel works best for me in knowing how much time before the next meeting, etc. I would echo rockmastermike's sentiments and hope to have some photos soon...
> 
> notables:
> - the day and date change exactly at midnight - pretty cool.
> - the strap is nice and thick and really compliments the watch - it's 20x20; nice departure from their tapering straps. I like it.
> - the lume is better than most Sinns; above average for them.
> - the dial is crisp and clean. I like the fact there are no numbers...
> 
> Great service from Watchbuys in getting the package to me despite a last minute address change...nice work


I echo your sentiments. Mine changes date at 11:45, but I can live with that.


----------



## rockmastermike

petethegreek said:


> Got mine and I am really enjoying it. Overall I am very happy with this piece; the size and functions are just what I need and want. The countdown bezel works best for me in knowing how much time before the next meeting, etc. I would echo rockmastermike's sentiments and hope to have some photos soon...
> 
> notables:
> - the day and date change exactly at midnight - pretty cool.
> - the strap is nice and thick and really compliments the watch - it's 20x20; nice departure from their tapering straps. I like it.
> - the lume is better than most Sinns; above average for them.
> - the dial is crisp and clean. I like the fact there are no numbers...
> 
> Great service from Watchbuys in getting the package to me despite a last minute address change...nice work


Agee on all points I especially the lume (above par against my previuos Sinns and I like that both day & date change at the same time, I was used to having them change separately on my other watches. And yes very crisp when they change.


----------



## Hijak

I've been looking at this and the 103 St Sa, my one concern is about the bezel. Is it smooth in its rotation and does it feel secure on the watch with no play? I have heard this can be an issue but am hoping not! Any feedback from members with this watch is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## dhtjr

The bezel on my 104 has no play in it. But it is not one of those "friction" bezels that I think is found on some of the 103's. The 104 bezel clicks into place and is just tight enough to require a bit of force to turn, so it won't get inadvertently knocked out of position if timing something. Some folks prefer the traditional count-up bezel; I happen to like the 104's countdown version. Hope this helps.



Hijak said:


> I've been looking at this and the 103 St Sa, my one concern is about the bezel. Is it smooth in its rotation and does it feel secure on the watch with no play? I have heard this can be an issue but am hoping not! Any feedback from members with this watch is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## eye.surgeon

It's more secure than the vast majority of bezels as it's not a snap-on attachment like a submariner for example. It's screwed on. It has a nice positive notchy feel on rotation.


----------



## CombatMarine

This baby looks like a Sub-Killer to me!

They should have named it the "Destroyer".


----------



## Hijak

Thanks for the feedback, good to know. Maybe the 104 is the way to go!


----------



## CombatMarine

The more I look at it, it looks like the love child of a Submariner and a Speedmaster.


----------



## jrexx7

Really nice, concise write-up with a lot of pertinent information. Really paints a nice picture for me and confirms my need for one 

Thanks


----------



## jrexx7

Any comments as to the sheen on the bezel? Too much? Just right? Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## jrexx7

jrexx7 said:


> Really nice, concise write-up with a lot of pertinent information. Really paints a nice picture for me and confirms my need for one
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, noob here. This was in response to the OP.


----------



## vsuri

Dear Mr. Rockmastermike:

I am on the way to ordering this watch and before doing that i wanted to hear it from the horse's mouth. What are your impressions about this watch after nearly 1 year of use? Is this an accurate watch? How is its accuracy?

I would really appreciate your opinion as it would be helpful to choose between this and a Stowa Seatime.

best
Ratan



rockmastermike said:


> Pre-ordered back in April and arrived this afternoon from Germany via watchbuys. I was nervous to actually get it after the wait. Would I still feel the same about it? Did I wait almost 5 months for nothing?
> 
> The things I was confident about in the beginning and still resonated with me when I opened the box and put it on:
> 
> 1. 41mm across and 11.5 deep just about perfect for me. wrist shots below
> 2. Marketed as a Pilot's watch - but with screw down crown - WR 200 meters
> 3. Sinn's captive bezel, this time as a countdown instead of diving. Never had a countdown bezel before (I think)
> 4. Antimagnetic - okay not a lot of magnets in my life but still good to have.
> 5. Legibility - contrast of black and white make it easy to tell the time at a glance or at a distance where my eyes aren't super focused
> 
> The things I was up front concerned about and after reading owner's feedback:
> 
> 1. SW220-1. Let's get this out of the way, I'm no movement snob, however I get the impression that unless you are in-house nor not named ETA then you are second class. I reserve judgement on this matter until a healthy time has passed and I can test power reserve and time against the USNO.
> 2. Syringe Hands - never tried them before and had in the past generally avoided them. I am glad to say I was wrong and they look great in person.
> 3. The micro-second track - when viewing the watch to get the time it just fades into watch dial. It does not impose on the dial or stand out or distract.
> 4. Polished Case - not as bling as I had feared, in fact it's really nice. More of a touch of class than a blinding abomination
> 5. Sapphire Crystal - seeing the first pictures a long time ago I thought this watch screamed for a nice domed acrylic crystal, ala the speedmaster, but in real life the slightly domed sapphire works beautifully. no regrets.
> 
> Last list, then onto pictures....things I learned after I put it on:
> 
> 1. Matte Dial - nice change from the gloss dial of the dweller. Not saying one is better or worse, it's just good to have both.
> 2. So very comfortable on my wrist. Goldilocks size, enough not to be trifled with yet don't have to conscientiously guard against the walls or door frames or cabinets, etc.
> 3. Lume is above average, at least better then my old U1, 556 and 203
> 
> elevator speech - everyday real world watch, everyday real world comfort, everyday real word functionality and practicality at an everyday real world guilt free price.
> 
> If you've made it this far you deserve a few unboxing pictures:
> 
> Usual nice quality presentation box - one small thing though, the box has the slot for the strap changing tool, but does not come with the tool as the 104 does not have lug holes. Makes think they forgot something but in truth, they did not.


----------



## rockmastermike

vsuri - I have been fortunate to also have owned the Stowa Seatime, and while there is nothing wrong with the Seatime, I would easily choose the Sinn.
Of course this subjective but, for me, the Seatime wore large and heavy. For those who like that, the Seatime is perfect! The Sinn is much more of daily wearer, imho
Sinn's accuracy was exceptional up until I sold it (for no other reason than to chase "the next one")
I;m sure you be very happy with either one, but for me, the Sinn wins this particular comparison


----------



## Robertus

*103 St plexy (personalized) as a Moon-watch- and Sub-killer *








Not to steal the thread with posting a chronograph photo but the similar looks with either the Moonwatch or the vintage Subs make me feel that this is also a watch that might be a "Sub-killer" and/or "Moonwatch-killer" for some - including me. Needing the day-date and the chronograph function with a turning bezel, with that vintage touch of the plexy glass and aluminum bezel, with the easily maintainable 200 m waterresistance and easy ETA-Valjoux 7750 movement spare parts access this is one of the best way to go if someone is after this style of watch with good quality and payable price.
Regarding the 104: a beautiful watch! The bezel being countdown disturbs me but this is a personal taste. The new dial with the arabics is a clear advantage over the hour markers because those 12 markers have more or less similar lume power in darkness so an orientation is uneasy (that of my 103 is better with 4 much shorter markers and in case of chronographs results in a clearer dial than the factory dial with arabics). Of course I know that these watches don't play in the same league with the Sub and not even with the Moonwatch but still a nice piece for an everyday wear.
Regards,
Robert


----------

